# Trapping fox



## coolbrze (Feb 15, 2007)

Have done a little trapping in the past, but want to get back into trapping some of these Old Dominion foxes. Can you all give me an idea where to start. I've done a lot of reading on the internet, but could use all the tips/tricks you've got. From what I've seen # 1 1/2 traps are the best for VA foxes right? Could you point me in the direction of a good place to buy and a good manufacturer. Any info is GREATLY appreciated! Thanks from VA.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i would use 1.75s they seem to work better for me have used both and have used 2s my best luck was with the 1.75s and for brand i would say victor i dont no about were to buy them shop around and talk to smitty223 he should be able to help you out with getting some fully modified if you dont want to do that


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Go back through the forum posts and read all you can. There are more hints than you can shake a stick at. Just takes some time to read them all. As for where to buy your equipment. I am in the same boat your in. My first traps came from the local hardware store and were good for everything up to the size of a fox. (#2 Victors) #1.5's are plenty big enough for fox. But if your wanting to catch the occasional big tom cat or yote that WILL come along, I suggest #3 4-coils with offset jaws. I have caught animals as small as skunks in them with no damage. I like the Bridgers myself and MB makes a great trap also. I looked through the internet this year to make my purchases. Bigger is not necessarily better if you know what I mean...... I bought some supplies from Murray's in West Virginia and was pleased with the service and prices. (Also close to you) I also bought from another bigger dealer but did not receive nearly as good prices or service. Everyone has their favorites. Do some research and you will get a feel for your favorites. Foxes are extremely smart and challenging. My first Grey Fox is forever etched in my memory. Good Luck!


----------



## coolbrze (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info. What's the diff. in coilspring vs. longspring? And when would I want to use a coilspring vs. conibear?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Longspring










Coilspring










Underspring, or Jump Trap










Bodygrip traps are "killer-type" traps, and therefore should be used only with better judgement and only in areas where free-roaming domestics, or hunting dogs are not allowed to run. Until you attend Trappers Education classes I'd suggest not using them outside of the water until you become educated in their usage. Regardless of irresponsible pet-owners, it's the trappers who get the bad publicity when someones pet is left to roam the countryside & ends-up caught in a legaly set trap.

Smitty


----------



## coolbrze (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks! What situations render a coilspring or longspring better for the particular application?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I use more longs in the water because I feel they're alittle more stable. I don't use many longs on land, as they require a slightly larger trapbed, but am going to use more longs for coyote this next coming season.

Also, alot of longspring users will tell you they (longs) will come thru the snow & crust better than coils.

Smitty


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

hey smitty... i saw those pictures of your jump traps. do you know of a place where you can still buy them? i know the coil spring sort of replaced them. I have a few number ones but i would like to get some more.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Might try Sterling Fur in Ohio (330-939-3763), for whatever reason, they don't have a website, but would send you a catalog I'm sure.

They have some listed, Vic & B&L, $12 each, $120 dz.

Smitty


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks


----------

